# Barley



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Does barley causes diarrhea?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It shouldn't. Although a sudden change in diet can cause looser droppings. Usually goes back to normal in a couple days.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You should read the articles Jack Prescott had barley. He says it's really not that good unless you need to slim your birds up after months of not flying. He also says it wioll dehydrate them in dry climates. Here is a list of his artices he is an old tippler person and well known.

http://jack.tipplers.com/frm_articles.htm


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Paki Tipplers said:


> You should read the articles Jack Prescott had barley. He says it's really not that good unless you need to slim your birds up after months of not flying. He also says it wioll dehydrate them in dry climates. Here is a list of his artices he is an old tippler person and well known.
> 
> http://jack.tipplers.com/frm_articles.htm


Idk since I start giving my young birds barley they start flying more. Thank you for the link.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It shouldn't. Although a sudden change in diet can cause looser droppings. Usually goes back to normal in a couple days.


Weird they are on this mix for about a week or so.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Birds that are too fat do fly less. So it makes sense that they are flying more now. I didn't know it could dehydrate them. That would cause them to drink more water and their droppings to be more watery.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

hey aslan whats the price for the bag of barley in tucson?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Here they are

I have said that Barley is of very low nutritional value. The old timers of Sheffield used it for getting the excessive weight off Tipplers that had been confirmed to the loft for many months. For example, after the last adult Tippler fly in June the Tipplers were not flown until the following March. June to September, the Tippler men were involved with young bird contests only and then after the last young bird fly these young birds too were confined to the loft. Often though, the imprisoned Tipplers were allowed into aviaries, but of course this was never considered to be exercise.

*The old timers kept Tipplers only for the purpose of flying contests so preservation of kits was essential. Obviously after long detention the Tipplers were stiff and over weight and in need in re-training. Barley therefore was used as a slimmer and a means of smartening them up.*

I don't think that it is a good idea to place young Tipplers on Barley. They are still growing and need something more substantial. The old timers, if they used Barley at all, would seldom use it without including a little oil-bearing seed. To place young pigeons on 100% barley could retard them physically as well as mentally. 




Most Sheffield Tippler men would not feed barley on it's own. They usually added some kind of oil bearing seed in small quantity. Some men in the USA have said that their Tipplers would not fly long times on 100% Barley, but that, surely is the reason for using barley.

*In training and to gain control many Sheffield men saw fit to restrict flying rather than to encourage excessive flying. Barley is the most fat free grain available and lack of fat in the diet is conducive to dehydration. No wonder then, that barley restricts flight sometimes. However, it is known that pigeons can absorb moisture into their digestive system from the water vapour in the atmosphere. That is why, arguably, Tipplers do well in Britain with it's notoriously damp climate.*

In countries where the atmosphere is very dry the Tipplers would soon dehydrate on 100% barley, at least that is my opinion. However, I have no working knowledge of pigeon flying outside of England, so I stand to be corrected in the face of possible conflicting evidence.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

blackknight01 said:


> hey aslan whats the price for the bag of barley in tucson?


It's 12 bucks


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Paki Tipplers said:


> Here they are
> 
> I have said that Barley is of very low nutritional value. The old timers of Sheffield used it for getting the excessive weight off Tipplers that had been confirmed to the loft for many months. For example, after the last adult Tippler fly in June the Tipplers were not flown until the following March. June to September, the Tippler men were involved with young bird contests only and then after the last young bird fly these young birds too were confined to the loft. Often though, the imprisoned Tipplers were allowed into aviaries, but of course this was never considered to be exercise.
> 
> ...


I dont give them straight barley. It's only 20% of mix i give them. 40% wheat and 40% millet. I dont think just a lilttle bit of barley will dehydrate them.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Paki Tipplers said:


> You should read the articles Jack Prescott had barley. He says it's really not that good unless you need to slim your birds up after months of not flying. He also says it wioll dehydrate them in dry climates. Here is a list of his artices he is an old tippler person and well known.
> 
> http://jack.tipplers.com/frm_articles.htm


I dont agree with this guy. He says in his article that due to low fat in barley it leads to dehydration. And he feeds straight wheat which has less fat than the barley. Barley-2, Wheat-1.8. I agree with him about that it helps to slim your birds up but not about dehydration part.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Barley's nutrition is much like wheat's. There are a few minor differences, however. Barley contains twice as many fatty acids as wheat which accounts for its 10% higher calorie count. And as great as wheat’s fiber content is, barley contains about 40% more, or over 17%. Barley contains vitamin E; wheat contains none. And barley contains 68% more thiamin, 250% more riboflavin and 38% more lysine than wheat, giving barley a more balanced protein.

I got this info from this website http://www.aaoobfoods.com/graininfo.htm


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yeah idk, We give our birds a well balanced diet. Many different seeds, 3 different kinds of peas and a protein pellet and a pigeon checker pellet and a chicken pellet mixed in. Young birds do well on a healthy variety of seed. How much nutritional value can you get out of wheat, millet, and barley?


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Back when I was in Russia old fanciers would just feed their birds straight wheat always even during breeding season only during winter time they would add little bit of corn cuz you know russia is pretty cold. His tumblers fly 6-8 hours. If the bird is good it will fly no matter what you feed them. I think birds in U.S are spoilt.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

check out this video bro. this guy feeds them straight barley and they fly 5 hours. Baku tumblers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb9Qjo9Quk4


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Im really not going to argue this out.for the rest of your life. I know a lot of roller and tumbler people like to limit there food to barley and wheat and a throw other grains. There are a lot they are missing when feeding just barley.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

gbhman said:


> You are forgetting to mention a big difference though. Sure feeding straight wheat is very common in eastern Europe... but the majority of people over there allow the birds free outdoors access, meaning if the birds want to pick through the soil on the ground or in a field they are free to. They get a lot of extra nutrients this way. In America there are not many people who do it this way... they fly the birds and then lock them up right after allowing no ground access. It makes a huge difference in what the birds can/need to be fed


Yes that's true.


----------

